# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  SLEEPWALKING technique

## bengron

Do you ever get up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom? Chances are, you have that route memmorized so well that you can walk there with your eyes closed while half asleep.

The place you are most familiar with is probably the building you are currently living in. It is the first thing you see when you wake up and the last thing you see when you go to bed. 

Right now with your eyes closed can you imagine exactly how you would get up to go to the bathroom and come back to where you are now?

If you can do that then you can do this technique.

The first thing you must do is attain relaxation and wait for hypnogogic imagery. Just wait for a state in which your mind is capable of imagining scenery. I will not explain how to do this since there are many ways to do this. 

Then, while in this state imagine slowly getting out of bed and begin your routine of heading to the bathroom. The key to this technique is that you must walk VERY slowly while being VERY observant. Imagine the way a buddhist monk walks through everyday life. He is very aware of his present moment and his surroundings.

So, basically imagine walking to your bathroom in the middle of the night, but be very observant of your surroundings. This shouldnt be hard sice you see these surroundings everyday. Be a part of the sequence of events that you must do in order to walk to the bathroom and back. Do you open doors, turn on lights, or walk up stairs? How high are the cielings? What does the floor feel like under your feet? Where exactly is the coffee table and couch? Where is each painting placed? Do not forget the details. The more details you include, the clearer it will seem. You may want to walk to your bathroom in waking life with this awareness just to have more detail to remember. After you have gone to the bathroom and back, go right back to bed. 

When you are in your bed agin, imagine yourself using the same techniques you used initially to relax and repeat your imaginary trip to the bathroom.

Think of this technique as a warm up to a WILD. You are letting your subconcious become active in recreating a scenes that you see every day. Keep making these trips to the bathroom until clarity reaches a good enough point, and then use another induction technique to trigger a WILD. 

Dont worry if its very unclear at first. With practice it will become easier. It can become so repetitive that you can do it effortlessly after a while. But, dont rush it even if it is repetitive. Remember, the slower and more aware you are, the better.

Good Luck.

----------


## LucidityIsKey1

This is actually a good idea. It's a nice way to warmp up your subconscious in order to make it stronger during a WILD/VILD/whatever-else-ILD attempt! You, sir, get a  ::banana::

----------


## I U

Seated in front of my terminal I will often Daydream activities like flying or astronomy.

----------

